# New display shelves



## ScottBSA (Dec 30, 2013)

I just finished building the shelves with the beer and soda bottles on them and rebuilding the oak case with the glass shelves.  I got tired of the beers being two and three layers deep.  I built the glass shelves for the old library case a couple of years ago but was not happy with the look so I rebuilt the shelves.  I got my medicine bottle collection out of its boxes where they had been stored since 2006 when I took them out of our bedroom.  I had forgotten most of what I had, so it was like finding the bottles all over again.  The good news/bad news is now I have more descent space for bottles.  What do I do?  Allow the bottles room to express themselves, or get more bottles to fill the space.  Hmmm. Scott


----------



## iggyworf (Dec 30, 2013)

Excellent displays. I vote for more bottles.[]


----------



## goodman1966 (Dec 30, 2013)

More bottles of course!!!!!!!


----------



## cobaltbot (Dec 30, 2013)

Look real nice, wish I could get off my butt and get mine done!


----------



## UncleBruce (Dec 30, 2013)

Looks like I need to come over for another visit.


----------



## epackage (Dec 30, 2013)

Looks good...


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Dec 31, 2013)

both displays look great ! the only problemi see are those empty spaces on a few shelves.... my wife likes the bottle displays around the house. she wasn'tso understanding with the sports memorabilia. except for a few pieces, that stuff is packedaway in the basement.


----------



## glass man (Dec 31, 2013)

NICE and I like the empty shelves...cause It gives you room for more bottles!! JAMIE


----------

